# HD Radio



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Anyone know if I can hook up that HD Radio Tuner to the stock Bose system (possibly using the SAT input)? If so, can I control it using the steering wheel controls. If not, is there an external controller?


----------



## jmcdaniel_ee (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm interested in using the radio's sat button as an aux input to connect an MP3 player. I noticed a thread that briefly discusses how to connect an OEM tuner/antenna for satellite radio. I've looked all over crutchfield and even ebay for wiring harnesses to adapt to the sat harness providing just audio inputs, but haven't found anything. Has anyone done this, or know how to find info on the pin outs of the harness?


----------

